# Linoln College of Technology



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd lean on the graduate placement person or office pretty hard. I'd sit my butt in their office daily. The main marketing point these places hang their hats on is the ability for you to get more and better work. Make them live up to what they say.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

telecommguy said:


> I went through Lincoln Tech's EST program 5 years ago and have been unable to get employment in this industry, I only received a diploma because that's all they offered then. Now they changed their name to Lincoln College of Technology and offer an associates. I could go back and finish the degree program in three months but am afraid it will be another waste of time and money. Does anyone have any knowledge of this school and program? Thanks


These schools are for-profit, remember that. The more money they can get out of you while doing the least amount of work possible is ideal to them.



> Lincoln Educational Services Corporation is a leading and diversified for-profit provider of career-oriented post-secondary education.


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if their credits transfer, also to here from anybody that went there would be great


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

no idea man.


----------



## HalfWatt (Aug 9, 2011)

Considering that Lincoln's website gives no indication of accreditation by any entity, it would appear that you received little more than a bad consumer experience. I earned a Medical Office Assistant diploma through correspondence many years ago, and was bitterly disappointed as a series of interviewers explained how lacking in value that piece of paper was. It is the ridicule of strangers that really builds our character.

The International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW) has a nationally standardized and recognized low-voltage systems apprenticeship program, which I participated in and recommend. The end result is a decent education and valuable work experience, which most contractors desire.

If work prospects in your area are slim, and you are interested in traveling, you might consider the US Navy (I'm not a recruiter). They offer training and careers in three related fields: Electronics Technician (ET - all around geek), Electrician's Mate (EM - marine electrical), and Construction Electrician (CE - construction battalion "SeaBees").


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

My father got a pretty good education from CIE. He hasn't had any trouble finding work but he also had air force experience and 15 years doing industrial electrical at the county jail. I'm finishing my AS degree from a tech school but its still hard to find anything without experience. I think the apprenticeship program would be a good choice, but finishing up that degree might help you too.


----------

